# brought home a baby columbian today.



## Dirtydmc (Jul 16, 2011)

Are all of them golden?


----------



## tora (Jul 16, 2011)

There's the colombian black tegu (or black and white), and the colombian gold tegu.
The gold ones are golden and black, while the blacks are black and white.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Jul 16, 2011)

tora said:


> There's the colombian black tegu (or black and white), and the colombian gold tegu.
> The gold ones are golden and black, while the blacks are black and white.



Nice. My lady wants to see it but he has been in his hide since the moment I put it in there. Allready tame and super nice.


----------



## james.w (Jul 16, 2011)

Where did you get it from? I doubt it is tame and nice, probably wasn't setup correctly and was cold. Once you get it setup right with proper temps he will probably change his tune.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Jul 16, 2011)

A pet store in Everett. I've talked many times with the people that work there. They've been handling him/her dailey for three months. I've held it a few times since I got it home. No issues at all. Stays calm, and wouldn't poop on me. Let me know that he it needed down. 

I can play with its legs and face and its very mellow about it. 

And they take amazing care of their animals.


----------



## james.w (Jul 16, 2011)

That is awesome if he is that calm, but generally lizards aren't set up correctly in pet stores and once they get proper basking temps they are a different animal.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Jul 16, 2011)

No. They got it right. The whole store is like a tropical jungle. Humid, warm, good lights. Even smells like a jungle.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jul 16, 2011)

_To add to what Tora said,.. Colombians are usually more yellow, black and white than a darker gold color like Goldens. With the white (other than the tail) being on their neck and stomach. Goldens are more of an even tone of Gold and black. The Gold ranges from light to warmer and darker Golds. I see people call Colombians, B&W more often than Goldens.

To me they're (Goldens) streamline and skink like compared to Colombians with more of a digital pattern. 

One of our members on the other site has one of each and posted pics where you can see some of the differences as well as why people get them confused. 

http://thetegu.com/showthread.php?10810-ID-help-please-check-this-out&p=79044#post79044_


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 9, 2011)

Our little one that we got last week is. Pretty tame as well. I don't know what all the fuss about them being so ungodly aggressive is about.


----------

